# Jam room 17'x6'x6' good or bad idea?



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

The wife and I just bought a new house and I'm pondering the idea of making the fruit cellar into my little studio. It's full concrete with 1 1/2" hard insulation on the ceiling. Has anyone every tried to use a space like this with good results? Any ideas what could be done?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Sounds very cramped.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure the space could be useful, but I would feel pretty claustrophobic in a room 6' wide and only 6' high. I'd have to stoop just a bit to walk upright.

I'd be using it for storage


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Like others, a 6' ceiling would be a dealbreaker for me. Also, fruit cellars are usually pretty damp. Unless you could lower the floor and properly ventilate the space - and even then the width would be a concern. Also, if you're ever going to sell, many buyers would probably prefer a fruit cellar to a jam space.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

That's the space in question. Feels dry enough.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Wine cellar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bw66 said:


> ...probably prefer a fruit cellar to a jam space.


You can store jam in a fruit cellar. (GROAN)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Once you start bringing gear in, it's going to be even more cramped. Maybe it will work for a 1 person studio.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

greco said:


> ...(GROAN)


Yup. :-D


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What most do with a space like that;


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

In addition to the size, the issue is the concrete - good for soundproofing (mass/density stops /absorbs sound - just put a heavy well sealed door on and it will be pretty good) but horrible for internal acoustics (reflection and mud city). Treating the room will easily loose you a 0.5 to a full foot in the 2 horizontal dimensions, you can get away with just a rug on the floor and loosely hanging carpet/packing blankets/industrial carpet underpad (NOT residential) on the ceiling for only ~0.25 foot loss. Then it really gets cramped.

Also, since it's a concrete cellar, no HVAC right? Again, great for soundproofing, but a tube amp or 2 will heat that place up nicely in the winter, but roast you in the summer.

It would make a great iso booth for recording tho (and you can still use it for storage at the same time).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It could be used for one guy with low volume gear. 

The first problem is the same dimensions on the end walls and the ceiling. Essentially a square. These will cause some freqencies to double acoustically. I will calculate for you if you decide to proceed. 

You should orient your gear so you are facing a side wall, not one end or the other. There is lots of length to the space to treat (deaden?) the ends, but the ceiling is gonna be tough. Could you do either side of the ceiling (diffusion?) and leave headroom in the centre?

Move the Pampers in the corner up to the ceiling. Good bass trap! Lol.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm starting to think it probably isn't going to work. My one criteria for our new house was a basement room... lost out again. The basement is fully finished as one big room and the only part I could section off has a wood burning stove... I thinking of possibly insulating the drop down ceiling and putting a new door at the top of the stairs to try. I have a feeling the fireplace is going to have to go and I'll need to build a wall


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Here is a similar space to your first choice that I spent three weeks on. The owner is very happy with it. And business is good.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Your second choice...

Why does the stove have to go?

Why build a wall? 

Does it need to be soundproof?


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

I want to try not to bother the wife too much when shes upstairs. I know it'll never be silent, but I'd like to minimize the sound. Maybe the drop ceiling and a new door would be enough? I'm not in the house for another month, but this is one of the top priorities when we move in. I really just need to piece of mind that when I'm practicing, I can turn it up a bit and not be a total pain!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like 17’ and below grade, everything else I find concerning. Too narrow and too low. However, we make do with what we have, for however long. My first lesson “studio” was about 8’ x 8’ and it was adequate only as I didn’t have another option. My current one is roughly 12’ x 22’, still too small but I’m okay with it. My point is, if you have to have one, go with what you got and plan for something better later. I was going to build an outbuilding but never got around to it, other things got in the way.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

ekim said:


> I want to try not to bother the wife too much when shes upstairs. I know it'll never be silent, but I'd like to minimize the sound. Maybe the drop ceiling and a new door would be enough? I'm not in the house for another month, but this is one of the top priorities when we move in. I really just need to piece of mind that when I'm practicing, I can turn it up a bit and not be a total pain!


Thats a drop ceiling already, right? Some fibreglass laid on top of the ceiling tiles. Nice tight (double?) doors. Sounds like a plan. Fibreglass in the stovepipe if necessary? Thats a nice space for sure, lot of guys will be jealous.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Thats a drop ceiling already, right? Some fibreglass laid on top of the ceiling tiles. Nice tight (double?) doors. Sounds like a plan. Fibreglass in the stovepipe if necessary? Thats a nice space for sure, lot guys will be jealous.


Mineral wool (aka rock wool) not fiberglass.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Mineral wool (aka rock wool) not fiberglass.


Better. More expensive. Less itchy.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry to be a nitpicker but...

57 vs 53 bux per bag is hardly worth noting. And 'less itchy" is an health/safety understatement.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Sorry to be a nitpicker but...
> 
> 57 vs 53 bux per bag is hardly worth noting. And 'less itchy" is an health/safety understatement.


Right again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

KapnKrunch said:


> Here is a similar space to your first choice that I spent three weeks on. The owner is very happy with it. And business is good.


that is pretty neat when you think about all the elements involved. did you build this studio? do you own any of those $12K cables? can you hear a difference? I also enjoyed him talking tubes and speakers


----------

